# M new leather holster.



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 7, 2012)

I got this leather holster ( OWB ) from Sportsmans Guide. It is made of a very thick, but pliable leather. Quality seems to be very good also. It is made to be positioned in almost every position on your waist.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/1911-4-position-holster.aspx?a=484000

Here are pictures of mine with my full size American Classic II. I have tried different positions on my belt and no matter where I put it I don't know I am caring it. Very comfortable and the price is right.

gt40


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweet...I just hope mine turns out as well that I am making.


----------

